#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید برد پاور تلویزیون ال ای دی سامسونگ مدل ua40j5100

## sina28

با سلام  در خواست خرید برد پاور تلویزیون ال ای دی سامسونگ مدل ua40j5100دارم در صورت موجودی قیمت را بگید ممنون

----------

*setareh18*,*صابری*

----------


## setareh18

لطف کن عکساشو بذار

----------


## صابری

> با سلام  در خواست خرید برد پاور تلویزیون ال ای دی سامسونگ مدل ua40j5100دارم در صورت موجودی قیمت را بگید ممنون


سلام. لطفا عکس آن را قرار دهید. یک مدل دارم احتمالا یکی است.

----------

